# Knee Straps



## markfj (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi,

As I explained to my PT, sometimes, when I squat, do snatch, clean and jerks or even get into deadlift position, I get a sharp pain in my left knee, to the right had side of my knee, near the kneecap

He reckons likely tendinitis, havent seen a DR as it doesnt bother me day to day, only when doing martial arts sometimes, and lifting the above exercises, but it comes and goes

He suggested double or triple ply knee sleeves, silly question, if I was to buy, is it best to wear one on each leg? Or just the one that gives me issues?

Cheers


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Hellur

Anything sharp is not a good sign in my opinion. Maybe your form is off or you lifting too heavy? I wear a knee support band on my right knee for leg day and it has helped so much I do not know why I didn't invest in one sooner. I am considering getting one for the other leg so things are even :lol: . Though my left knee never gives me issues.

I would suggest getting something just to support your knee. Prevention is better than cure to be honest. Maybe post a video of you squatting for the lads on here to give their input on your form???


----------



## markfj (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheers

To be honest, Ive worked with a PT for years and I know its not a form thing, its not even squatting itself that normally causes it, its just certain positions, i.e deadlift position, and it sometimes hurts at martial arts.. looking at the tendonitis it seems its pretty likely that, but intermittent.

cheers for the reply


----------

